# Best puppy wet/canned food?



## InfernoOrangeSS (Apr 1, 2012)

Just looking for opinions on what the best canned food that is out there. I was thinking Blue Buffalo, but I see that their line is all 4 star. What's the best out there, price not a consideration?


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Look again: here is the link to 5 star foods, http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/wet/5-star/


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS (Apr 1, 2012)

RedGermanPinscher said:


> Look again: here is the link to 5 star foods, http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/wet/5-star/


That was one of my resources. I was just looking for what people on here consider the best. I respect the contributors opinions on here. 
Thank you for helping.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They don't have a puppy specific wet food, but I use 4healths patte canned food mainly and I use their turkey stew from time to time. My dogs all love it, and the cans are .99 cents a piece. They have salmon and potato, chicken and rice, and lamb and rice pattes, and turkey, chicken and beef stews. I have stopped using the beef stews as it wasn't agreeing with my dogs and the ones that we got were always mainly liquid and very little beef, but that just maybe the batches we got. 

It's not 5 stars (4.5 I saw for the beef stew), but that really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Side question about 4Health salmon and potato for adult dogs - I just rotated from Costco Kirkland (not part of the recall) to 4Health for my 11 yo old dog. I usually rotate for 3 - 4 mos.... What benefits might we see? And how quickly?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

There is no one best food but there are many great quality foods. I feed Nature's Variety Instinct and my dogs do GREAT on it. If price were no consideration for me, however, I would either feed Raw or Ziwi Peak.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

I would go with the Ziwipeak definitely for canned.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> Side question about 4Health salmon and potato for adult dogs - I just rotated from Costco Kirkland (not part of the recall) to 4Health for my 11 yo old dog. I usually rotate for 3 - 4 mos.... What benefits might we see? And how quickly?


I just tried a small bag of the 4Health Salmon and Potato for my dogs. They like it. They all eat 4Health Chicken and Rice or the Lamb and Rice. I just also purchased the 4Health Small Bites for the boys. They do great on this food!

I also add Wellness Super 5 Mix dry to the boys bowls. It seems that the more expensive the food ... my dogs like it less? I just have two weird small dogs! Lol!

But they are in good shape overall. Blu Boy who is almost 6 years old now has begun to act like a pup again with adding the Wellness Super 5 Mix dry to his meals. 

If I were to go with canned ... I would definitely give my boys Wellness or Wellness Core canned.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OP- how much are you willing to spend per can?


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> OP- how much are you willing to spend per can?


They said price isn't a consideration.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My pup eats Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul, which is the dumbest name ever, but he's healthy and strong and active with a super shiny coat, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> My pup eats Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul, which is the dumbest name ever, but he's healthy and strong and active with a super shiny coat, so I'm happy with it.


It has unnamed fish ingredients which would make me nervous, as well as all the grain sources.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

LilasMom said:


> It has unnamed fish ingredients which would make me nervous, as well as all the grain sources.


It has 5 stars http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=908&cat=all (read to the bottom - the former fish meal has been replaced by named fish ingredients)


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

I read to the bottom but couldn't find the named sources, just that it is free of the ethy-stuff. I still don't like all the grain sources, as well as tomato pomace. Dogfoodadvisor lists it as 4 stars.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

LilasMom said:


> I read to the bottom but couldn't find the named sources, just that it is free of the ethy-stuff. I still don't like all the grain sources, as well as tomato pomace. Dogfoodadvisor lists it as 4 stars.


I guess that's why there's so many different dog foods! Everyone can pick what they like and works well for their pet.


----------



## Amberbrenn (Feb 27, 2012)

I like Natural Balance dog food because it is formulated for all life stages from puppy to adult so u don't have to worry about switching foods.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

When my Melodie was a puppy, she loved Wellness Puppy canned food, except that it was too rich for her tummy. We eventually went to raw for awhile to help straighten out her tummy.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Why just for awhile?


----------



## TheDogZ (Jul 1, 2012)

I like Canidae. Canidae All Life Stages Formula is made with four high-quality protein sources including chicken meal, turkey meal, lamb meal and ocean fish meal to provide your puppy with the protein he needs to grow strong.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

Hmmm ... looks like... Guyz what about fresh sardine fishes?? Y go for can??


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r said:


> Hmmm ... looks like... Guyz what about fresh sardine fishes?? Y go for can??


I'm not sure who you're responding to here, but fresh sardines are just fine. I feed canned sardines once a week because I can't seem to find them fresh anywhere around here. IMO either way is ok and they're packed with omega 3 fatty acids.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> I'm not sure who you're responding to here, but fresh sardines are just fine. I feed canned sardines once a week because I can't seem to find them fresh anywhere around here. IMO either way is ok and they're packed with omega 3 fatty acids.


 I feed my dog 10 sardine fishes daily.I get it fresh from the market  Hope it will help


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r said:


> I feed my dog 10 sardine fishes daily.I get it fresh from the market  Hope it will help


10 Sardines? That is a lot of fish to be eating, I think too much. What else if your dog eating?


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

LilasMom said:


> 10 Sardines? That is a lot of fish to be eating, I think too much. What else if your dog eating?


Its 7 to 10 of em.size is the size of the pointer finger of 6 feet tall man. I feed other food rice,milk,drools dog food.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

I hav crted another post-- 'guyz..plz help ' abot my dog food time table.if u can,plz contribute there.ur opinion is valuable to me.here is the link http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/115049-guyz-plz-help.html


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r said:


> Its 7 to 10 of em.size is the size of the pointer finger of 6 feet tall man. I feed other food rice,milk,drools dog food.


Oh the sardines we have here are much bigger, weird lol. Dogs shouldn't be eating rice or milk, and the ingredients in Drools are very bad. I would suggest switching to a higher quality food with less or no grains and no unnamed protein sources.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

LilasMom said:


> Oh the sardines we have here are much bigger, weird lol. Dogs shouldn't be eating rice or milk, and the ingredients in Drools are very bad. I would suggest switching to a higher quality food with less or no grains and no unnamed protein sources.


He's living in India. I'm not certain there is much better commercial food to be found there. I think in the circumstance, Drools is probably ok.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> He's living in India. I'm not certain there is much better commercial food to be found there. I think in the circumstance, Drools is probably ok.


That is true, I don't really know what stores they would have out there. I would cut out the rice and milk though, those are unnecessary.


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Our pups never see the inside of a can of any type of canned food. From when they start eating solids, we use Earthborn Vantage Puppy, soaked in boiled water to make it soft, and gradually reduce the amount of "wetness" until they are able to eat the kibble with the water added just before serving. 

Once or twice a week they will get a whole frozen sardine or the end portion of a chicken wing as a treat.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

LilasMom said:


> That is true, I don't really know what stores they would have out there. I would cut out the rice and milk though, those are unnecessary.


 The best brand available here is royal canine and eukanoba.royal canine's first ingredient is rce.i hate it.eukanoba has high corn.considering all those and the stool quality,this food was better.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

LilasMom said:


> That is true, I don't really know what stores they would have out there. I would cut out the rice and milk though, those are unnecessary.


I dont feed my dog the dog food more than 200grams.so ,i mix up the diets.plz check my post'omg plz help guyz' coz i hav posted my dog's time table food.can u tell me whether is that fine or should i change.?thanks


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r said:


> I dont feed my dog the dog food more than 200grams.so ,i mix up the diets.plz check my post'omg plz help guyz' coz i hav posted my dog's time table food.can u tell me whether is that fine or should i change.?thanks


The drools should be fine, just cut out the rice, milk, and calcium. The do not provide any benefit.


----------



## r-e-v-o-l-v-e-r (Jul 28, 2012)

LilasMom said:


> The drools should be fine, just cut out the rice, milk, and calcium. The do not provide any benefit.


are us sure ? coz 200 g without rice is fine?? and milk too? thanks for the opininon


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

I would feed the amount it says in the bag, with no extra rice or milk. If he starts to get a little heavy, cut back, and if he starts to loose weight then feed a bit more. But yes, no rice and no milk is best.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

the only thing i dont like about the dog food advisor (tho it is a very good site) is that EVERY grain inclusive food is like automatically 4 stars no exceptions, there are some good grain inclusive foods out there (castor & pollux, Natures variety prarie... what i feed, Pennicle, Precise to name a few) I have also fed Merrick (both their before grain when i had Izze & their entree' line) tho a lot of ppl dont like it due to quality control issues which only effected their treats as far as i know, not their dog food. they are also merging with castor & pollux if i am correct. 

i feed natures variety.... not to plug them or anything byt my dogs are doing great on their prarie line (note the beef/barley was recalled voluntarily due to a freshness issue with the packaging... not the company's fault but cuz of it you wont find the beef/barley for a while) i feed the venison/millet with the fresh frozen raw matching (you dont have to be matchy matchy with brands, it just a pet peeve of mine to be. stella & chewies makes a great fresh frozen raw too) the frozen raw in many ways is better then kibble because its mostly organ meats, & there is no freshness issue with keeping it in the fridge if you dont feed it all. it comes in a resealable bag & you just take out what you need about an hr before feeding time, thaw it out & add hot water to the kibble, & mash them into a soupy mix... my picky Josefina LOVES it! she cleans her bowl in like 5 min LOL.

also i forgot to mention, the brand doesnt have to be the same but the protien does: like if you are feeding a chicken kibble the frozen raw should be chicken also


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

If you want to you can rotate the raw or kibble formulas actually. They just need to be transition correctly.


----------

